# Nikon Scope Flip back caps



## XbrowningX (Feb 7, 2011)

Just purchased a browning x bolt .300wsm and put a Nikon buckmaster 4.5x14 scope on it. Was going to purchase some of the butlers creek flip back scope lens caps until I saw a Nikon Monarch with Nikon flip back lens caps. Wondering if anyone has any idea where to purchase the Nikon ones. Cant find them on the Nikon's website or online.

Anyone with a Nikon have flip back lens caps they would recommend?


----------



## KurtDaHurt (Dec 13, 2010)

Not sure if you can buy them out right or not, but they come with the Monarch, at least they came with mine.


----------



## GKBassplayer (Feb 19, 2008)

I have that same scope on top of a .270 wsm Model 70. I have the butler creek caps on mine and I have noticed the eye relief is a bit short with the caps mounted on. I was bit pretty good by the little red button last time I had it out. Maybe it was the caps or maybe it was my big nose, Im still blaming the caps.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

KurtDaHurt said:


> Not sure if you can buy them out right or not, but they come with the Monarch, at least they came with mine.


I agree, don't think you can buy them seperately. My Monarch also came with them. I've swapped them out for the Butler Creeks, just like the BC's better.

huntin1


----------



## KurtDaHurt (Dec 13, 2010)

huntin1 said:


> I agree, don't think you can buy them seperately. My Monarch also came with them. I've swapped them out for the Butler Creeks, just like the BC's better.
> 
> huntin1


I didn't go with the butler creeks, though I do like the butler creeks better, just don't use scope caps I guess. I will say the factory nikon scope caps were sub par compared to the butler creeks, had the nikon scope caps on for a couple of days and they ended up getting broke with normal use so just eliminated them, love the optics, don't care for the scope caps.


----------

